# 1948 Schwinn WZ-507 Heavy Duty Whizzer



## Western-Whizzer (Jan 26, 2017)

Here is a cool bike that I found on craigslist. I am not 100% sure as I am new at all of this, but I think this bike was made in 1948 before the factory fire. This bike is called the WZ507. It has heavy duty spokes, a heavy duty front spring, a front drum brake, an extended brake arm, a notched rear fender, and a dimpled frame for belt clearance. All of these features were added by the factory, so you could install a Whizzer motor. I think it would be cool to take a rust dissolving acid, and apply it to the whole bike. Sometimes you can bring some of the original color back. Imagine all of the ivory parts once the rust was dissolved. You may see some of the original maroon paint as well. Either way the true ivory and red pinstripes would look great. If I lived close to this guy, I would do it for free. An old faded out silver H-tank and matching motor would finish it off. Would that be correct? I don't know! Would it look good? YES! I have almost the exact same bike in my garage, but mine is complete. I think $1000 for this bike is a little steep. Just saying!

http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/bik/5891939649.html


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Jan 31, 2017)

Before the factory fire? Looks like it was in the factory fire.


----------



## bobcycles (Feb 1, 2017)

1000 is lunacy.....go there with an angry mob and torch the rest of the garage, looks like the bike is toasted enough...!


----------

